# Whats your cat's favorite toy?



## Centcent (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm searching for a new cat toy for my 2 year old indoor cat. Any suggestions? What toy does your cat love?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

This trackball-both my cats like it.
Petstages Cheese Chase at PETCO

Lily is crazy for Da Bird; Harli not so much.
Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com

I just bought a laser pointer. It has a red light. Harli loves chasing the "red bug" . Lily is not impressed.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Anna- crinkle ball. Her favourite thing is to put it under the fridge lol. Her second favourite is the big kickeroo made by kong

Sophie- Christmas ball we call it, it's a tinsel ball thing

Sasha - this big rainbow mouse with a ribbon tail and a bell on the end. Also likes the track ball

They all love laser pointer


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Da Bird! They love Da Bird.

Sebastian loves his cat tunnel.

Other than that, unpredictable.

Sometimes Viola is passionate about bits of cellophane, sometimes those little ties that come on bread packaging and things like that. sometimes a soft toy becomes the rage, sometimes they have to have their iPad games.

I need a new laser pointer.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine loves a crumpled up ball of aluminum foil. He has lots of other toys. He likes Da Bird but doesn't seem as interested in it as he was when we first got it. But a simple ball of aluminum foil is apparently much more fun.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

A ribbon. 

Nothing fancy, just a ribbon that came with a wedding invitation. She sits next to it and cries until we pick it up for her to bat and jump at. If we don't oblige she drunkenly drags it around the apartment with her, stepping on the end and getting frustrated the entire time. It's very funny. She'll drag it onto her kitty castle then get angry and banish it to the floor.

And yes, we have an entire box of toys that we actually spent money on. I wish I knew two years ago that all I needed was some $0.99 string. :mrgreen:


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Lucas718 said:


> Mine loves a crumpled up ball of aluminum foil. He has lots of other toys. He likes Da Bird but doesn't seem as interested in it as he was when we first got it. But a simple ball of aluminum foil is apparently much more fun.


Mine too with the foil! They also seemed to prefer playing with the cardboard box their Cheese Chase trackball came in more than with the toy itself. I will never understand cats :crazy

If I'm playing with them, the laser pointer is their favorite. For playing alone, they are happy with basic toy mice or small crinkly toys and have a cat cube (polyester material cube with openings on 3 sides) they like to chase each other through.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm going to try the aluminum foil ball tonight. 

Mine love the lazer pointer. They love chasing it up and down the hallway and try to climb the wall after it too. Too cute! They also have a couple small, soft balls that theylove chasing. They wont chase hard ones though. Their favorite is small canvas mice w/ string tails ( make sure they are sturdy tails, they cost more but are safer).


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tigerlilly is crazy about the balls that jingle. She plays soccer with them. Other than that, nothing else keeps her interest long (aside from moths, frogs, bugs). 

Tucker is crazy about a cheap little white mouse that you can get at any petstore. He goes through phases with other toys. He'll chase almost anything but it's hard to keep his interest in it. The only thing he plays with for a long time is the mouse and the wand teaser. He's wild for that wand teaser...only when I'm playing with him though.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Since getting DaBird, ET refused to chase laser pointer anymore. I make my own replacement feather with a very soft feather and another one I cut off a teaser that I bought from the store and diy so it can be attached to the DaBird stick, then alternate them so he will always find something new.

On his own, he still plays with the Petstages Cheese Chase and Pick-A-Prize. He sometimes does go crazy chasing handphone strap that he found in the house or a crumbled ball of newspaper. DaBird or any teaser is still his favourite cos he just want me to play along.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Something else Mac likes. When I finish a pill bottle I give it to him and he loves swatting it around on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I got something at petco today called Pawbreakers and its literally a solid ball of catnip without the mess! They love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Penny135 said:


> I'm going to try the aluminum foil ball tonight.


ET became a footballer with the foil ball, I just made one for him, lol...


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

A yellow owl. Poor owl he got bit, thrown around by me, sit on, chewed, etc. Gonna get my kitty a new owl hope she can let this poor guy die in piece. LOL.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Anything with catnip but I also have to say the youngsters seem to feel that the highest play value is the dog!!


----------



## FranklinStreetWest (Nov 9, 2012)

#1) The plastic ring from milk jugs
#2) Wads of tape or paper
#3) Bags (especially PoopyPants, they are her #1, she likes to be swung around)
#4) The pile of dust while the floor is in the process of being swept.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Out of the 5 cats only one seems to like toys and this is Auroras favorite toy, it not recognizable anymore, but I believe it was a belt.

She not only love this, but she actually gets upset when no one want to play with her


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

balls of foil or balls of tissue paper, the Yeoww! catnip banana, a squeaky mouse that dangles from a string that you hang over a door, any wand/feather toy that I move slowly under a towel, rug, blanket, etc. Both girls just *love* pouncing on the unknown object moving under a cover.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Years ago my sister sent a squeaky mouse as a Christmas gift for my cat. He didn’t care for it much until I tied it on to end of fishing line and flung it all over. I swear I saw things in that cat I never knew before. He loved it and it really brought out his wild side. 

Unfortunately the mouse only lasted a few days before he totally killed it. The squeak was gone and it was slashed to threads, but he was not done because a few days later he caught a real mouse outside and brought it in to play with.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

haha I love cats. 
Oliver will play with anything but he likes classic hunt/chase games. I had a bakesale at my school on halloween and someone added those plastic halloween kid rings to the table for effect. I took a spider shaped one home and Oliver just went crazy. He hunts it randomly if its left on the floor, he carries it around and he just adores it. Cost me nothing! lol


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

The plastic ring from milk jugs is all the time favorite
My son's nerf gun bullets
Door- sticking things under doors and try to get them back
Plastic bags - he can tap on them for eternity
Dirt- rolling in the dirt is always a hit
Flies and bugs - never kills or eats them, just taps them that they can't fly and plays with them
Bowl fishing - drops something in his bowl with water and tries to fish it out, I also find milk rings in my toilet constantly - so I assume he tries to play fishing with the toilet as well.
Chase is very popular, we play it every morning, and he actually takes the turns. I chase him he hides and then jumps right at me when i get close, when his turn to chase run from he and he jumps on my feet.
None of toys I ever bought were interesting for longer than 5 min, all of them are just laying around never touched.


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just bought a new teaser for Tucker and he loves it! It really got him moving up off the floor. Guess I'll have to get him more teasers for Christmas.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

gosha said:


> ...
> My son's nerf gun bullets...


Oh I forgot about those. Yes they were a big hit 8)


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think anyone else mentioned foam ear plugs.. I can't even have those in the house anymore. They get found. I had them plucked out of my ears while I slept too.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Milk jug rings.

That's all she will play with.


----------



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

The cat dancer! Cheap toy to buy and all 3 love it. But it is Rudy's favorite. He doesn't talk much but when it comes out he starts to chatter! ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Da bird is the favorite of all three. Clem loves laser pointers, Ghost likes crinkle balls, Blitz likes the skineez toys, especially the duck. He runs around the house with them in his mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

lol the cat dancer!! We bought Oliver a cat dancer toy the day after we brought him home, he ruined it in about 6 months.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now my Bocelli is going crazy over ping pong balls! Just loves them! Problem is I can't keep him from batting them under things like couches and stove.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Our milk jugs don't have the old solid, round rings anymore. They have a tear away ring which is thinner plastic than the old milk jug rings used to be. I let Sienna play with one and she immediately bit it in half so those now just go straight to the trash can. Her favorite toys right now are trash ... a wrapper from a peppermint is her absolute favorite at the moment. She does 360s in the air above it and bounces around on her hind legs while playing with it. She also loves to play hockey with the tops off water bottles and 'sigh' wrapped peppermints.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

It was a very sad day for my previous cat Milkstain when they changed the milk rings on the jugs here too  haha we moved our furniture around once and under our cabinet we probably found 20 of those milk rings! He loved them.... That and q-tips..... He's a weirdo for that though :lol: 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Zilla said:


> That and q-tips..... He's a weirdo for that though :lol:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Just be wary of the evil Qtip...Somewhere here I mentioned that my first cat, Olivia, used to love to swat Qtips all over the bathroom floor. But then she ate a half of one. I didn't know it, she hadn't pooped for 2 days, I took her to the vet, they ran $170 worth of tests and then she pooped it out the next day. Thank goodness it managed to come out in the right direction!


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

we bought all the expensive toys for our kitten, and the only thing he plays with are wine corks and the rubber bands my wife puts in her hair. He will actually go up to my wife's head and pull the hair band off with his claws.


----------



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

And the strip of plastic off the top when you tear a bag open is a favorite with Rudy. But it can't be the foil bags - has to be the plastic bags!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter (Nov 15, 2012)

My cat loved to play with boxes my neighbor brought back a smallish box (fits 6 bottles of vodka) and my kitty loves that box spends hours playing with it also the cardboard tube from a toilet roll he loves those (as does my hamster) we have bought him so many different toys but nothing beats the freebies also fold the edges of a toilet roll tube place a treat in there and he/she will have lots of fun trying to get it out.


----------



## Ozzy1919 (Nov 15, 2012)

Any object tied to the end of some fishing line 

Hes not a big fan of having to work for his fun with the exception of rolled up balls of paper, because that requires minimum effort on his part


----------



## stellaartois (Nov 11, 2012)

Hold up a cigarette paper as high as you can and drop it. Cats seem to be fascinated by it as it floats down until it gets within attacking range.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

*Well I'm trying somethn new*

I bought a helicopter to play with the cats. They are intrigued but are surprised by the feel of it.

















I'm going to try tying a string on it next
rcat


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

We have a honeysuckle pillow they all love. It makes its rounds though the house lol.

We have a crinkle bag that Logan adores. The best toys seem to be not toys. Dryer sheets, tabs from gallon milk jugs, pop bottle lids, balled up receipts. Kisa loves elastics so we have to be sure to keep them out of her range...she will dig in the garbage if she sees or smells one so special disposal is required lol.

Laser pointer is a hit too, but they're so lazy it only lasts for five or so minutes at a time.

Jordan has a stuffed monkey she likes beating up on, it's funny cuz it's almost as big as she is and she drags it around in her mouth like its a kitten.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

So lately it seems Gazoo likes ice cubes. Every time I get ice from the freezer, he has to have one to play with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ozzy1919 (Nov 15, 2012)

I wanted to add something about Ozzy and his fishing toys. 

He LOVES hide-and-seek. Ill get him enticed and when he starts chasing ill throw the mouse behind a pillow, making sure it lands with a solid *THUMP!* 

ill gently pull on it to make some scratching noises anf he'll start stalking the couch, looking behind all the pillows. And when he gets to where the mouse is hiding, i YANK it out, sending it flying through the air! He goes crazy and will sometimes jump up after it and snatch it in the air

I have to say, iv never seen a cat with such good paws


----------



## bivlop (May 30, 2011)

Anyone else discovered the cat apps for the iPad? There are free cat games. And no they don't scratch the surface. They use their pads. High tech kitties!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

